
Show HN: Screenshots as a Service API, Free for Open Source - arjunkomath
https://capture.techulus.in/
======
stephenr
one question: why?

wkhtmlto(image|pdf) is a thing, as is PhantomJS.

~~~
arjunkomath
Because it easier using just a url rather than phantom JS or wkhtml.

~~~
brudgers
One of the keys to B2B sales is considering the economics of risk.

From a business standpoint, I'd be concerned about taking a dependency on a
web service with the business model I see here. Free for open-source means it
will be harder for the company to make money and the harder it is for the
company to make money the more likely it is to disappear. If the company
disappears, a business taking a dependency on the service is in worse shape
than if it bets on a slightly more difficult to implement alternative.

In addition, a large number of non-paying users creates a support load that
requires resources that could be used to develop a paying customer base. This
also makes it somewhat less likely that the business will be sustainable.

Good luck.

~~~
arjunkomath
It is a valid point and there are chances of that happening. As of now, I do
not expect a huge load from open source projects, but only time can confirm
that.

Thank you for the valuable feedback.

